# Downpipe



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Any DP out there ? If so how much HP and torque? Stock Vs stage 1 vs stage 2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

As far as I'm aware there isn't one yet. I'm looking for an exhaust that pops an crackles, sounds deep, and doesn't drone. 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arnithma said:


> As far as I'm aware there isn't one yet. I'm looking for an exhaust that pops an crackles, sounds deep, and doesn't drone.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Only DP I know is Supercircuit other than that Uni is having a stage 2 along with a DP soon. Exhaust there is a Techtonics Tuning Borla Exhaust and an AWE Tuning exhaust . I like the AWE Tuning exhaust cuz is deep and loud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

Is uni going to do a stage two for our cars. Im really hoping the bring out some performance clutches for us

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

https://youtu.be/94N19M6-FqQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arnithma said:


> Is uni going to do a stage two for our cars. Im really hoping the bring out some performance clutches for us
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Yeah stage 2 with DP. I know man and Southbend isn’t in the make of any.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

I really like the way it sounds but I want to hear the pops and crackles too lol. See I saw the supercircuit set up but I couldn't tell if that downpipe was for czta 1.4ts or if it was for the twin charger 1.4ts in europe

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

Has uni announced a possible release date yet. Cause that would be awesome. People have already seen the stage 1 tunes wearing out our clutches I don't know how much stage 2 they can handle lol 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arnithma said:


> I really like the way it sounds but I want to hear the pops and crackles too lol. See I saw the supercircuit set up but I couldn't tell if that downpipe was for czta 1.4ts or if it was for the twin charger 1.4ts in europe
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Pops and crackles? Dsg like? It is for the CZTA 1.4TSI confirmed by a guy ( Cherb32 I think) he messaged them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arnithma said:


> Has uni announced a possible release date yet. Cause that would be awesome. People have already seen the stage 1 tunes wearing out our clutches I don't know how much stage 2 they can handle lol
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


No ETA but they said they already started testing. idk there is a guy on the comments from that video that said he has had his for 8k miles on his 5 speed and he said still good and going. Btw he has a Uni 1+. He says that 1st and second spin a lot and when u get second from a roll it throws u in ur seat. He said 3rd pulls hard and 4th pulls like second before tune. Also he said no more downshifting on 5th u can pass ppl easily. Also he said that he even raced a GLI and beat him so yeah pretty good for stage 1+.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

Yes. Like the dsg sound. Dammit I'm gonna have to look at

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

What all have you done to yours. I think this engine has some pretty great potential

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arnithma said:


> Yes. Like the dsg sound. Dammit I'm gonna have to look at
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


If u want DSG farts it’s just a DSG thing. I prefer manual either way more human to machine relation and feel . And more mods to do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

I agree. I have a manual. As well. I was tired of automatics controlling my life. Nothing like a manual plus that awe track exhaust is one of the cheaper better sounding ones 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arnithma said:


> What all have you done to yours. I think this engine has some pretty great potential
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Only K&N drop in and cutted the muffler at a shop and added a tip. Other than that some cosmetic stuff like Mk6 emblems on sides and a TSI in the front like the GLI but TSI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

I was recently thinking about getting the gli grill and replacing with tsi. I want to get a ceramic coating first gotta keep the paint looking sharp. Considering it's black. But after that I want to get a whole lot of stuff 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arnithma said:


> I agree. I have a manual. As well. I was tired of automatics controlling my life. Nothing like a manual plus that awe track exhaust is one of the cheaper better sounding ones
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


This is my first manual and I didn’t knew how to drive manual so I pulled the trigger and learn somehow lol have 35k miles and enjoying it a lot. I totally love that AWE Tuning Track edition. Also I have a 9g Galant hat is literally straight piped so is not even that loud for me lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey do we know if the 1.8 exhausts will fit ours

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

Poetic50 said:


> No ETA but they said they already started testing. idk there is a guy on the comments from that video that said he has had his for 8k miles on his 5 speed and he said still good and going. Btw he has a Uni 1+. He says that 1st and second spin a lot and when u get second from a roll it throws u in ur seat. He said 3rd pulls hard and 4th pulls like second before tune. Also he said no more downshifting on 5th u can pass ppl easily. Also he said that he even raced a GLI and beat him so yeah pretty good for stage 1+.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want the 1+

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arnithma said:


> I was recently thinking about getting the gli grill and replacing with tsi. I want to get a ceramic coating first gotta keep the paint looking sharp. Considering it's black. But after that I want to get a whole lot of stuff
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


GLI honeycomb grill yeah but for now I’m good and yeah man keep up with the forum a couple of 1.4Tsi threads around about mods.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arnithma said:


> Hey do we know if the 1.8 exhausts will fit ours
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Whole different platform . 1.4TSI is EA211
1.8TSI and 2.0TSI is EA888


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

Poetic50 said:


> GLI honeycomb grill yeah but for now I’m good and yeah man keep up with the forum a couple of 1.4Tsi threads around about mods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man I may totally be a leech and steal that. I love the German colors and the mk6. How did you get the colors by the logo. Is that plasti dip or decal


Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm gonna get the Niche targa anthracite wheels. So I'll either go with those or the OEM black and silver wheels u get with the se

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

Poetic50 said:


> Whole different platform . 1.4TSI is EA211
> 1.8TSI and 2.0TSI is EA888
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I knew the platforms were different but the body's are the same and so are the exhaust Channel. So I don't think it would be to hard to retrofit something to. Make them fit. But then again the 1.4 has plenty of options already as is

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arnithma said:


> Oh man I may totally be a leech and steal that. I love the German colors and the mk6. How did you get the colors by the logo. Is that plasti dip or decal
> 
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


https://www.ebay.com/i/181942007345 

https://www.ebay.com/i/202045344402 

https://www.ebay.com/i/122488943310 


https://www.ebay.com/i/391210425763 

Still waiting on the 1.4 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arnithma said:


> Yeah I knew the platforms were different but the body's are the same and so are the exhaust Channel. So I don't think it would be to hard to retrofit something to. Make them fit. But then again the 1.4 has plenty of options already as is
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Yeah and prob they be coming with some more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

I really am appreciative of the large aftermarket community that exists around the jettas it's awesome. This is my first German car and so far it's frickin amazing. I just hit the 1000mi marker on mine 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arnithma said:


> I really am appreciative of the large aftermarket community that exists around the jettas it's awesome. This is my first German car and so far it's frickin amazing. I just hit the 1000mi marker on mine
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Nice man I’ve had 35k miles and I’m pleased with it. I always liked imports. I have a 12 Mitsu a Mk4 Jetta 1.8t and this Mk6!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

The only thing I don't like, is the amount of body flexing that goes on in it I can literally feel the whole body twisting when driving over uneven surfaces. There is a body brace that goes under the car that I'll probably will d up getting as well 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

Niccceee

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arnithma said:


> The only thing I don't like, is the amount of body flexing that goes on in it I can literally feel the whole body twisting when driving over uneven surfaces. There is a body brace that goes under the car that I'll probably will d up getting as well
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Yeah man as for braces and mounts we should look into HPA Dogbone Interlock mount the Durometer on the stiffest one is 90A and also a 034 Motorsport dogbone mount really helps with wheel hop. Also there are prob a front and rear sway bars and for the back there are some arm control or something.... here go to ECS Tuning .com and then pick your vehicle then search for anything... engine , drivetrain, trans, suspension, brakes... they’re really good and have a wide variety of parts. A lot of people like 034 Motorsport. There is a metal 034 Motorsport dogbone mount insert that for 40-50 bucks it reduces wheel hop considerably ppl say .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

Poetic50 said:


> Yeah man as for braces and mounts we should look into HPA Dogbone Interlock mount the Durometer on the stiffest one is 90A and also a 034 Motorsport dogbone mount really helps with wheel hop. Also there are prob a front and rear sway bars and for the back there are some arm control or something.... here go to ECS Tuning .com and then pick your vehicle then search for anything... engine , drivetrain, trans, suspension, brakes... they’re really good and have a wide variety of parts. A lot of people like 034 Motorsport. There is a metal 034 Motorsport dogbone mount insert that for 40-50 bucks it reduces wheel hop considerably ppl say .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen a lot of dogbone mounts and have been curious about that.

Here's what I was talking about but apparently it doesn't fit the post face lift models which is a bummer.









Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey have you been able to find any sound clips for the Borla exist 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arnithma said:


> I've seen a lot of dogbone mounts and have been curious about that.
> 
> Here's what I was talking about but apparently it doesn't fit the post face lift models which is a bummer.
> 
> ...


That’s good man but why wouldn’t it? Also no I haven’t found any sound clips maybe from a GLI or 1.8t but haven’t seen any of ours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

Poetic50 said:


> That’s good man but why wouldn’t it? Also no I haven’t found any sound clips maybe from a GLI or 1.8t but haven’t seen any of ours
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dunno just when I enter post face lifted model it doesn't fit but pre face lift says it will. But it looks like it would add rigidity to the whole body

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hmm maybe couple cuts and couple of holes and bolt on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

Maybe I'll get it and see. I'm a welder so worst comes to worse I'll just add some steel to if need be

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arnithma said:


> Maybe I'll get it and see. I'm a welder so worst comes to worse I'll just add some steel to if need be
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Pretty much what I was thinking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey are you stage 2 or stage 1 with your jetta

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arnithma said:


> Hey are you stage 2 or stage 1 with your jetta
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


None cuz I don’t wanna go stage 1 without a clutch but stage 1 uni is available and they said by end of December they should be done with stage 2 and downpipe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

Poetic50 said:


> None cuz I don’t wanna go stage 1 without a clutch but stage 1 uni is available and they said by end of December they should be done with stage 2 and downpipe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet well I'll definitely be ready once it comes. Do we have anyone even discussing getting our clutches.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arnithma said:


> Sweet well I'll definitely be ready once it comes. Do we have anyone even discussing getting our clutches.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Not that I know of but I can try and open a thread... there is a guy on YouTube that I’ve been talking to he has 5 speed and he has uni stage 1+ and he said he has over 8k miles and his clutch still holding idk for how long tho... however I would only use the tune when on highway or actual races not just to burn off the clutch every time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnithma (Sep 25, 2017)

Yeah I would worry about the clutch as well. 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Has anyone tried a gti downpipe on our 1.4 CZTA yet? I been doing research and it's the same bend, even has bracket in same place. I'm pretty sure a gulf r will fit as well only diff is we don't have a drive axle to work around. Also there are many places that offer us a downpipe but not under our 1.4 category. 
Also I have the stage 2 dogbone insert. It does a world of difference. But if you're not into a stiffer feeling ride then don't do it. I haven't gotten the pendulum mount to complete the set yet.


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

I straight piped my exhaust from the cat. I get the gurgle, backfire noises between shifts and downshifting. Can't wait till I get the careless downpipe to eliminate 1 of the 2 cats we have, then exhaust will really sound good! For some reason it says I don't ha e permission to load videos and pics or I'd attach some.


----------

